

Divining reality from the hype - kaushikktiwari
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2014/08/difference-engine-2

======
shard
Registration-skipping Google link:
[https://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web...](https://www.google.co.kr/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.economist.com%2Fblogs%2Fbabbage%2F2014%2F08%2Fdifference-
engine-2&ei=xKD-U8zNMcmcugSzvYDYBw&usg=AFQjCNFKrKPprPr-13RXInmvmnQm4UyjmQ&bvm=bv.74035653,d.c2E&cad=rja)

